# Audio problem - Pitch lower



## Justus (Oct 5, 2005)

Recently, the pitch of my entire PC has gotten lower. The speed is just fine, but the pitch is very deep.

Every sound and media player sounds like this, what do I do to get it back to normal? I believe my sound card is fine...

If the information helps, before I shut down my computer I was watching a .mov file and a movie in Windows Media.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

firstly check all your settings are fine in the sound and audio devices menu on the advanced tab in the control panel, also go into device manager (My computer > right click>properties) and see if you have any problems there such as exclamation marks. and let me know if you have a pci card or an onboard card.


----------

